# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  منح أوسمة للتالية اسمائهم

## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## ميدو1

*البرنسيسة تستاهل  

نحلة المنتدى واكثر الاعضاء تفاعلا مع الاعضاء 

مشاركة فاعلة فى كافة المواضيع 

مبروك  يا برنسيسة 
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*برنسيسة القلوب
انشط الاعضاء بالمنبر واقربهم الى قلوب الجميع
 ماشاء الله نشاط وحيوية
مرحة خفيفة الظل 
اخت اخوان وفى الحارة على بالطلااق المازى طلاق البرنسيسة ب10 رجال
وهى الام الشرعية لاحتفال اولاين بمرور العام الثانى قبل ايام
الله يحفظك ويخليك لينا يا ماما البرنسيسة
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*ألف مبروك الأخت البرنسيسة تكريم صادف أهله بالتوفيق .
*

----------


## Gold star

*الف مبرووووك يا امي 
تستاهلي زغروووووووودة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
على بالطلاق تستاهلى
*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف مليون مبروك أختنا العزيزة البرنسيسة ...

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*تستاهلي كل خير ..

الف الف مبروك الاخت العزيزة برنسيسة 



*

----------


## fanan

*الف مبروك البرنسيسه
                        	*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*مبرووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## yassirali66

*وضعت بصمات واضحه بالمنبر(طلاق البرينسيسه) واكتر ما يعجبني فيها روحها المرحه
وتداخلها مع الاعضاء
بس مختفيه اليومين ديل
عرفنا قنوان مع الوفد
ديل ويييييييين؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مبروووووووووووك البرنسيسة ، تستاهل والله
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*عافي منك يابرنسيسة 

عنوة واقتدار 


تستاهلي وأنت وسام للود والاحترام


احتراماتي والود
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الف الف مبروووووووووووك يابرنسيسه
                        	*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

* اسأل الله أن يوفقك في الدنيا والآخرهـ".. 
 



*

----------


## تينا

*1000000000000 مبروك 
الاخت الغاليه تستاهلي اكتر من كده
*

----------


## ابولين

*:wrd:الف الف مبروك برنسيسة تستاهلي 0 تكريم صادف اهلهة0 نبارك للوسام لنيلك اياه0 نشاط وحيوية يا نوارة المنبر0
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*ماما البرنسيسة
عجب أون لاين المتوج
تبارك الله وما شاء الله


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الف مبرووووووووووووك الغالية والصديقة العزيزة حبوبة برنسيسة
والله تستاهلي اكتر من كدة ربنا يديك العافية
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*يابرنسيسه

يابرنسيسة




ألف ألف ألف
ترليون
دشليون

مبرووووووووك
ياغالية
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الف مليون تريليون مبرووك برنسيسه
تستاهلى كل خير
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مبروك نحلة المنبر فانت تستحقين اكثر من ذلك
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## fanan

*الف مبروك محمد مامون 
وعقبالنا انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*يستااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااهل

ونتمني منك يا غالي ما تنقطع مننا
وجودك المتواصل معنا في المنبر ينعشنا
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الف مبروووووووووووك
*

----------


## zaeim84

*الف الف مبروك 
عقبالنا يارب
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الف مبرووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## fanan

*مبروك استاذنا احمد محمد الحاج
تستاهل ياغالى
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

يا ملك الـ ،،، رحيق رياضي ،،،
                        	*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*


*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*تستاهل الحبيب احمد كل خير
واتمنى ان يكون الوسام دافع لك لتكتب وتكتب دون كلل او ملل
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*مبروك و تستاهل الأخ و الصديق العزيز أحمد محمد الحاج (رحيق رياضى)
*

----------


## yassirali66

*ياابوحميد سلفني قلمك اكتب بيهو وارجعوليك
=======================
الرائع والرائع جدا
------------------

الاستاذ الفاضل:-
========

[[[[[[[[احمد محمد الحاج]]]]]]]]

تعرفت عليه ببراعه قلمه الذي يجعل لمقالاته هاله يصعب علي المتلقي تفاديها..
فتقع في شراك مقالاته وتدمنها لروعتها وقوتها ولا تستطيع الفكاك منها....
ان الله حباك حب الزعيم وحياك بقلم ندر وجوده علي هذه البسيطه ومن الله علينا بصفويتك واصبح قلمك سيفا من سيوف الزعيم القاهره....
ان اتي التكريم اليوم للرائع احمد محمد الحاج فقد تم تكريم المريخ في المقام الاول طالما ان هنالك صفويين يخدمون الزعيم امثال الاخ احمد محمد الحاج...
لم تكن مقالاته هي سر تميز هذا العملاق بل رقيه وسموه بروح شفافه قابله للنقد
تاركه وراءها الانفعاليه التي يغطي كثيرا من الكتاب عن عجزهم وقصورهم...
فتجده يحاور بكل دماثه خلق مما يجعل المحاور يعي تماما بان ذخيره الرجل لا تنضب
لله درك يارجل..
لله درك...
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*محمد المـــــــــــامون
=====================

     رائع من روائع اون لاين يستحق التكريم الذي اعتقده قد تاخر...
ود المامون قامه ودعامه من دعامات اون لاين 
اثري ساحات وساحات
بمقالاته وطرائفه وخفه دمه...

قدمنا الي اون لاين ووجدنا هذا الصفوي يصول ويجول
 وجل وقته كان اون لاين وفقط

وصدقوني لم افهم الرجل حينها وتلاحمت ايادينا كثيرا ...

ولكن بعد ان تعارفنا وجدت فيه
اشياء ساحتفظ بها لنفسي..

انقطع عنا مؤخرا ود المامون نتمني ا
ن يكون المانع خير
لك مني عاطر التحايا



*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبروك عريس المنبر وتستاهل وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله  
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبروك استاذنا الكريم وتستاهل وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله !!
*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف مبروك أستاذنا الغالي أحمد محمد الحاج ...

والله تستاهل ...
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الف مبروك ياحبيب وتستاهل 

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ألف
ألـــــــف
ألـــــــــــــــــف

مبروووووووووووووووووك


الحبيب /  ود المأمون
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*الف مبروك
الف الف مبروك



الحبيب الغالى
والقلم الذى لا  يصدأ


الاستاذ / أحمد محمد الحاج
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مبروك ياوسام النقد والتحليل الرياضي 

شرف لك  ان تكون قلادة للرائع الأستاذ احمد محمد الحاج
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الف مبرووووووووووك يااستاذ والله تستاهل يارائع
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف مليون مبروك حبيبنا محمد مأمون ...

*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الف الف مبروك ود المأمون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبروووووووووووووووك محمد مامون المبدع تستحقها بجدارة
<A href="http://forum.mn66.com/redirector.php?url=http://hh7.net/" target=_blank>
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					





 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مبروووووووووك يا ود مأمون
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*احبائى الاون لايناب...
لن اوفيكم حقكم ما حييت...
ربنا يديم بينا الاحترام والتقدير...
فأنتم صرتم اهلى ومتنفسى..
تحياتى واحتراماتى للجميع..
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*على الطلاق انتو احلى ناس...
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*الف مبروك البرينسيسه هذا تكريم صلدف اهله
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					





مبروك يااشرينكيل وعقبال الماجستير والدكتوراه
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*(15) أحمد الحبر






*

----------


## ابو شهد

*[overline] 
تكريم بصراحة صادف أهله  والاخ احمد يستحق كل تقدير علي حضوره المتميز وعلي أدبه الجم
[/overline]
*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف ألف ألف مبروك لهم جميعاً ...

*

----------


## ابو شهد

*مبروك لهذه الكوكبه والتي انارت المنبر بحضورهم الدائم
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*أحمد الحبر 










*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الف الف مبروك الحبيب احمد الحبر
وانت اهل لكل تكريم
                        	*

----------


## ود الشامي

*كل شمعه ملونه تلون اختها مهدها اليكم ترليون مبروك
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*ترليون مبروك حبيبنا احمد
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*الف مليون مبروك الغالي احمد الحبر ومزيدا من البذل والعطاء
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك
يا ود الحبر
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فى السلك
					

البرنسيسة تستاهل  

نحلة المنتدى واكثر الاعضاء تفاعلا مع الاعضاء 

مشاركة فاعلة فى كافة المواضيع 

مبروك  يا برنسيسة 



تسلم ياراقى:wave:






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

برنسيسة القلوب
انشط الاعضاء بالمنبر واقربهم الى قلوب الجميع
 ماشاء الله نشاط وحيوية
مرحة خفيفة الظل 
اخت اخوان وفى الحارة على بالطلااق المازى طلاق البرنسيسة ب10 رجال
وهى الام الشرعية لاحتفال اولاين بمرور العام الثانى قبل ايام
الله يحفظك ويخليك لينا يا ماما البرنسيسة



:578:






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

ألف مبروك الأخت البرنسيسة تكريم صادف أهله بالتوفيق .



تسلم ياحمدى(77)






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Gold star
					

الف مبرووووك يا امي 
تستاهلي زغروووووووودة



شكرا ياجدو







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					


على بالطلاق تستاهلى



تسلم ياسبد الذوق







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

ألف مليون مبروك أختنا العزيزة البرنسيسة ...











 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

تستاهلي كل خير ..

الف الف مبروك الاخت العزيزة برنسيسة 
اخوى واخوى..تسلمو لى:Laie_22:











 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fanan
					

الف مبروك البرنسيسه



تسلم يافنان







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محى الدين شاور
					

مبرووووووووووووووك



آل شاور..شرفتونا
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*مليون مبروك تستاهلي
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

وضعت بصمات واضحه بالمنبر(طلاق البرينسيسه) واكتر ما يعجبني فيها روحها المرحه
وتداخلها مع الاعضاء
بس مختفيه اليومين ديل
عرفنا قنوان مع الوفد
ديل ويييييييين؟



واقسم بالله اننا نحبكم فى الله







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مبروووووووووووك البرنسيسة ، تستاهل والله



وعليكم السلام اخى خالد..ربنا يعطيك الف العافيه







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

عافي منك يابرنسيسة 

عنوة واقتدار 


تستاهلي وأنت وسام للود والاحترام


احتراماتي والود



الرااااااااااااائع دوما وابدا..تسلم ياراااااااائع







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحارث
					

الف الف مبروووووووووووك يابرنسيسه



الحارث..تشكر كتيير..
تخريمه
وينك ما جيت الاحتفال ليه؟







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هشام احمدموسى
					

 اسأل الله أن يوفقك في الدنيا والآخرهـ".. 
 






اخى العزيز هشام..تشرفت كثيرا بمعرفتكم..







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

1000000000000 مبروك 
الاخت الغاليه تستاهلي اكتر من كده



اختى(الصغيرة) تسلمى يارائعه







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

:wrd:الف الف مبروك برنسيسة تستاهلي 0 تكريم صادف اهلهة0 نبارك للوسام لنيلك اياه0 نشاط وحيوية يا نوارة المنبر0



المنبر يستمد نورة من امثالكم






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

ماما البرنسيسة
عجب أون لاين المتوج
تبارك الله وما شاء الله





شهادة اعتز بها من اغلى واروع انسان







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

الف مبرووووووووووووك الغالية والصديقة العزيزة حبوبة برنسيسة
والله تستاهلي اكتر من كدة ربنا يديك العافية



اخى وصديقى ميدو...ما جبت حاجه من عندك:ANSmile09:







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

يابرنسيسه

يابرنسيسة




ألف ألف ألف
ترليون
دشليون

مبرووووووووك
ياغالية



ترليون دى فيها كم نقطه؟؟:1 (27):
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

مليون مبروك تستاهلي



تسلم يارائع







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

مبروك يااشرينكيل وعقبال الماجستير والدكتوراه



ياسلااااااااااااام عمى العزيز...تسلم يارب وربنا يعطيك الف عافيه







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب تمبول
					

الف مبروك البرينسيسه هذا تكريم صلدف اهله



التيب مستادين وستلا دزيلا






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

مبروك نحلة المنبر فانت تستحقين اكثر من ذلك



تسلم منصور







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

الف مليون تريليون مبرووك برنسيسه
تستاهلى كل خير



اووووووووووو حبيبنا الصفوى...تسلم يارب
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*:4698:





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

على الطلاق انتو احلى ناس...




*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

:4698:



:ooh::ooh::ooh::1 (1):
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

* الف الف مبرووووووووك برنسيسه
وعقبال الوفد الاجنبى
:icon_rolleyes:
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## Gold star

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك




بالمناسبة:
 هي وين الزولة دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مما جيت سامع بيها
وقريت بوستاتها القديمة

لكن تلسعني نحلة ما شفتها في قائمة المتواجدون
                        	*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*الف مبروك د قنوان
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الف مليون مبروك دكتوره وتستاهلى كل خير:ANSmile06::ANSmile06: 
*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*الف مبروك العروسه د قنوان وانتي اهل لكل جميل
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووك يادكتورة 












 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة gold star
					

مبروووووووووووووووووووووك




بالمناسبة:
هي وين الزولة دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مما جيت سامع بيها
وقريت بوستاتها القديمة

لكن تلسعني نحلة ما شفتها في قائمة المتواجدون



 

أجل نحلتك دي شوية 

الدكتورة عقبال عندك
                        	*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*ان شاء الله مزيد من النجاح
                        	*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*الف مبروك يابرنسيسة
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الف الف مبروك يا دكتورة
ومكانك شاغر وفى انتظار عودتك
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة gold star
					

مبروووووووووووووووووووووك




بالمناسبة:
 هي وين الزولة دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مما جيت سامع بيها
وقريت بوستاتها القديمة

لكن تلسعني نحلة ما شفتها في قائمة المتواجدون



انت جيت بعد ما جا الوفد
والعاقبه عندكم في المسرات
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الف مبرووووك د/ قنوان العياده قافله
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ألف مبرووووووووووووووك يا دكتورة
*

----------


## الحارث

*الف مبروووووووك
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

أحلى جاموسة 
*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*الف مبرووووووووووووووك
الابيض ضميرك
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الف مليون مبروك
عطاء غير محدود 
:stars-crown:
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك 
يا حبيبنا 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملايين التبريكات للحبيب الابيض ضميرك
استحقاق بجدارة
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*والله يا شيخ طارق جيتنى فى مجرى وانا منتظر اليوم دا من بدرى
اول حاجة الف الف الف مبروك الحبيب الابيض ضميرك
اخونا الابيض حقيقة من اسباب ارتباطى بالمنبر من خلال تعليقاته 
الساخرة والتى تحمل فى مضمونها الحكمة وخفة الدم
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*مبروك الدكتورة قنوان .

*

----------


## ولد ام در

*مبرووك  دكتوره 


اها الخرووف متين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملايين التبريكات
دكتورتنا الغالية
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
امممم ، مبرووووووووووووووووك د. قنوان تستااااااااااهلي :big: :big: :big: 
تخريمة : اي زول ادوهو وسام مسجل غياب الايام دي .. الحاصل شنو :bngo9:
*

----------


## looly

*الف الف مبروك
                        	*

----------


## أحمد محمد الحاج

*أقول ليكم كلام

والله أخوكم ماجايب خبر لاعارف في وسام ولا كشفت يمين إسمي

ده كلو (هم العرس) 

ولكن نقول

عُذراً لكم جميعاً لعدم ردي فوالله لم ألاحظ الوسام ولا الموضوع إلا بتنيه أحد الأعضاء في إحدى الردود وســـامي الحقيقي هو وجودي بينكم وسامي الحقيقي هو الوحدة من أجل الزعيم وسامي الحقيقي هو معرفتكم وما أنا إلا من رحم المريخ فهنيئاً لي بكم 


شكرا مريخاب أون لاين
*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*مبروك للاستاذ احمد محمد الحاج وهو صاحب حروف انيقه جدا 

*

----------


## احمد الحبر

* الف الف مبروك يا للدكتورة قنوان ..


*

----------


## looly

*الف الف مبروك
                        	*

----------


## looly

*الف الف مبروك
                        	*

----------


## looly

*الف الف مبروووووووك
                        	*

----------


## looly

*الف الف مبروووك
                        	*

----------


## looly

*الف الف مبرووووك
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبروك يا ود الحبر وتستاهل 
مع تمنياتنا لك بالتوفيق !!
*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*الف مبروووووووووك
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*كان من المفترض ان اكون اول المهنئين
لكننى كنت غائبا لمده يومين اثنين لذا اسف للتاخير
الف مبروك وتستاهلى يا برنسيسه !!
*

----------


## yassirali66

*الله الله الله
الابيض ضميرك الشخصيه الاكثر تميزا بهذا المنبر
يعشقه الجميع لما يمتاز من خقة دم وروح الدعابه
له جاموسه تكون برفقته اينما ذهب
صاحب المقوله الشهيره
تطسني جاموسه حوصاء
هو بحق فاكهة المنبر
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الف مبروووووووك حبيبنا الابيض ضميرك
*

----------

